# uzzi slx: dämpferbuchsen verschleiss



## xalex (14. Oktober 2007)

nachdem es im tech talk niemand interessiert probier ich´s hier nochmal:

fahre ein intense uzzi slx und bin recht zufrieden (foto in meiner galerie).
leider schlägt die dämpferbuchse an der wippe rasend schnell aus, hält so ca. 3 monate. 
mein händler meint, dass die hinterbaukonstruktion hier extrem arbeitet, hat aber keine so richitige lösung. geht es anderen auch so?
die buchsen sind anscheinend aus irgendeinem kunststoffverbundmaterial. ein kumpel hat mir jetzt angeboten, welche aus messing zu drehen und professionell einzupressen.

ist das eine gute idee? kann da was anderes kaputt gehen?

und: wo bekomme ich die genauen maße her??

danke schon mal!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Oktober 2007)

kunststoff hört sich für mich für dämpferbuchsen sehr gewagt an...die meisten werden aus metall gefertigt...kunststoff mag im cc bereich halten aber nicht in unserem einsatzgebiet.

was hast du für nen dämpfer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (14. Oktober 2007)

5thelement coil

doch doch, irgend ein kunststoff zeug soll es sein. die vordere hält problemlos


----------



## xalex (14. Oktober 2007)

....


----------



## xxFRESHxx (14. Oktober 2007)

das problem hab ich am M1 auch. die gleitbuchse an der wippte weist bei mir auch immer schon nach ein paar wochen spiel auf, egal ob polymer, DU oder DP. wobei das DP bush am längsten gehalten hat, bilde ich mir ein...
liegt vielleicht daran, dass die passung durch den verschleiß der achse nicht mehr 100% passt. wenn das der grund ist würde ein komplett neues monting kit wohl abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## xalex (14. Oktober 2007)

hm. werd mir jetzt ne neue achse passgenau drehen lassen + eine messingbuchse und dann mal versuchen.

der durchmesser müßte dann 12,7 sein. wie stark ist denn die buchse?


----------



## DH Sport (24. Oktober 2007)

xalex schrieb:


> nachdem es im tech talk niemand interessiert probier ich´s hier nochmal:
> 
> fahre ein intense uzzi slx und bin recht zufrieden (foto in meiner galerie).
> leider schlägt die dämpferbuchse an der wippe rasend schnell aus, hält so ca. 3 monate.
> ...



da muß ein Irrtum vorliegen. Kunststoffbuchsen werden bei sehr günstigen Fullys z.B. Baumarkt verbaut. 
Du hast in Deinem Dämpferauge einen Stahleinsatz mit Teflonbeschichtung und Alubuchsen.
Ausserdem hast Du das bei allen Bikes in diesem Sport. Diese Stahlbuchsen sind Verschleissteile...
Das ist kein Intenseproblem...

Schöne Grüße
Harry


----------



## SOX (25. Oktober 2007)

Es geht viel einfacher -> siehe PM.

Viele Grüsse

Gerd


----------



## mad-drive (13. November 2007)

das problem hatte ich auch bei meinem uzzi.ich habe mir einen m1 umlenkhebel besorgt,und seitdem habe ich ruhe.


----------

